# Which is your favourite Fluidline?



## aerials (Mar 3, 2006)

Which fluidline could you not live without?
Or which one do you absolutely detest?


I'm currently eyeing Dipdown, but is it a good idea if I usually wear very natural-looking eye colours?


----------



## user2 (Mar 3, 2006)

Blacktrack!!!

It's so versatile and stays on my waterline nearly the whole day!


----------



## baby_love (Mar 3, 2006)

Shade.  it's the prettiest color and it makes my eyes look more blue.


----------



## tARYNC808 (Mar 3, 2006)

blacktrack.. nothing beats a black eyeliner that wont move all day long


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 3, 2006)

I use blacktrack most often, but my favourite colours are Blue Peep and Iris Eyes.


----------



## Tessigrl (Mar 3, 2006)

I love Macroviolet, I wear it almost everyday it really makes my blue green eyes pop!


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 3, 2006)

All I've got is Shade so far and I'm loooovin' it!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 3, 2006)

macroviolet and blitz and glitz (blacktrack's too harsh on me)


----------



## more_please (Mar 3, 2006)

I love my blacktrack! I've heard that ppl have problems with macroviolet (streaky, not pigmented enough), which sucks cuz its a great color.


----------



## brandi (Mar 3, 2006)

well if you like more natural colors than i would suggest dipdown because blacktrack might be too much if you are going for more NATURAL! my friend like natural and her eyes are small so she prefers the dipdown... i like them all!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 3, 2006)

Non-Conformist is hot!


----------



## baby_love (Mar 3, 2006)

which is a brighter purple, non-comformist or Iris eyes??


----------



## lovejam (Mar 3, 2006)

I have Blitz & Glitz, and Shade. Shade is my favorite, even though Blitz & Glitz is more versatile.


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 3, 2006)

i love dipdown and blitz&glitz - b&g is a more muted black and works better with my coloring


----------



## PrettyinPink (Mar 3, 2006)

I love Shade! I want more though!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Mar 3, 2006)

I love Blacktrack. Dipdown is nice, too-- very smooth and pigmented.

HATE Macroviolet. Gorgeous in the pot, but SO streaky on.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 3, 2006)

Well if you like the natural look I would definitely go with Dipdown.  Blacktrack is awesome, but I don't wear it as much as Dipdown because I feel like it's just too much for me most of the time.


----------



## Brianne (Mar 3, 2006)

Of the 8 I have, Blitz & Glitz is my hands down favorite.


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 3, 2006)

My favorite is Shade.


----------



## joytheobscure (Mar 3, 2006)

dipdown -brassy - ummm..sweet sage ....  and now I'm using silverstroke a lot.   

Ok well if I have to have only one... sweet sage is my favorite.


----------



## litlaur (Mar 3, 2006)

I wear Blacktrack most, but Non-Conformist is my favorite.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Mar 3, 2006)

i love blacktrack....i really want to get iris eyes...


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 3, 2006)

Definitely Blacktrack.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 
_which is a brighter purple, non-comformist or Iris eyes??_

 
Iris Eyes is lighter and a bit brighter than Non-Conformist.


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 4, 2006)

i wear macroviolet almost every day...but i'm getting b&g soon!


----------



## kathyjeanc (Mar 4, 2006)

Out of my 6, I use Dipdown the most.  I even find B&G to be too harsh for me...love it for nights out though.


----------



## Tonitra (Mar 4, 2006)

Blacktrack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I'm considering Blue Peep, and a couple other fun colours.


----------



## XoXo (Mar 4, 2006)

Ive only tried 2 so id say blacktrack is amazing


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Mar 4, 2006)

Out of the 8 I have, I use Blue Peep the most. Sometimes I wear it as liner, sometimes as a shadow or a shadow base. I looooooooove it!


----------



## ninabruja (Mar 4, 2006)

i couldn't live without blacktrack. i have no eyebrows without it, lol.


----------



## warships (Mar 4, 2006)

Sweet Sage or Blacktrack


----------



## Blessem (Mar 4, 2006)

I love Blitz and Glitz


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 4, 2006)

Shade, stunning green, love it

would love to love macroviolet but i can never get it to show up, any suggestions?


----------



## enka (Mar 4, 2006)

Shade is great, very versatile, but my Blue Peep is really in my heart. 

Love it on the lid with some teal e/s - great eye look esp. in summer that stays a whole hot day+night!


----------



## quinngoldie (Mar 4, 2006)

Blitz & Glitz.  Blacktrack always irritates my eyes, for some reason.  But color wise, I like blue peep


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 4, 2006)

well, I loveeeee Waveline, and Royal Wink is the shit (especially for mascara).

but Blacktrack is definitely my favorite, just because I get the most use from it.  it's a daily thing, man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm still waiting for them to come out with a bright pink f/l.  hello- DejaRose!????!! was this a no-brainer?  obviously. . . *sulks*


----------



## KJam (Mar 4, 2006)

blitz and glitz


----------



## Janelleleo (Mar 4, 2006)

Royal Wink is awesome, as liner, as eyeshadow base, as mascara its just incredible. 

Blitz and Glitz is also a lot of fun.


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quinngoldie* 
_Blitz & Glitz.  Blacktrack always irritates my eyes, for some reason.  But color wise, I like blue peep_

 
What is the difference between Blitz&Glitz and Blacktrack anyway, when lining your eyes?  Can you tell an actual difference between the 2?


----------



## leobrat (Mar 4, 2006)

B&g and macroviolet


----------



## xiahe (Mar 4, 2006)

BLACKTRACK!  it's so versatile...macroviolet is pretty, too.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Mar 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 
_What is the difference between Blitz&Glitz and Blacktrack anyway, when lining your eyes?  Can you tell an actual difference between the 2?_

 
B&G has gold sparkle in it, although the gold is not really noticable. The color (B&G) is more warm and appears much less harsh on the eye. It's the one I used most for lining. It's a very soft black.
Frostlite is one of my favorite bases.


----------



## glamella (Mar 4, 2006)

Shade is my fave. I also love blacktrack and dipdown


----------



## heenx0x0 (Mar 5, 2006)

Even though I'm the 23445 person to say it, Blacktrack is definitely my fav! And Rich Ground is the one I detest the most, but only because I had such high hopes for it!! I was expecting a nice shimmery bronze and got a reddish brown instead... so disappointing!!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 5, 2006)

Blitz & Glitz is my fave too.


----------



## kateisgreat (Mar 6, 2006)

blacktrack!!!
i've had it since the fluidlines came out and used it almost everyday since then and i am just now nearing the bottom of the pot, it's one of the things i will definetly be buying backups of!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a question... how do you apply fluidline?  I am interested in it, but don't have a very steady hand - will I be able to apply it successfully?  Does it come with the brush?  If not, which one do you use to apply it?  Any tips and tricks you might be able to share with me?


----------



## user4 (Mar 6, 2006)

im boring..... i love blacktrack..... and i love how macroviolet looks on everyone but i still havent bought it!!!!


----------



## OldSoulsBody (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_I have Blitz & Glitz, and Shade. Shade is my favorite, even though Blitz & Glitz is more versatile._

 

I second that. Those are by far my two faves.


----------



## bocagirl (Mar 7, 2006)

Mine would be Blitz and Glitz.


----------



## Glow (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_I have a question... how do you apply fluidline?  I am interested in it, but don't have a very steady hand - will I be able to apply it successfully?  Does it come with the brush?  If not, which one do you use to apply it?  Any tips and tricks you might be able to share with me?_

 
It doesn't come with a brush
Try applying it with a 266 brush. It's really stiff and has a nice angle. I have a shaky hand myself and can get a pretty straight line with this brush.


----------



## kirstetten (Mar 7, 2006)

I love Macroviolet and Dipdown for day to day, Black track is great for going out but looks to harsh on my pale skin for daytime!

I'm hankering after Shade and Rich Ground, I find Dipdown ends up looking almost black and I'm desperate for a lighter brown to make my blue eyes stand out!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 8, 2006)

i like Blitz & Glitz,Iris Eyes and i dont like this color:


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 8, 2006)

Sweet Sage


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 8, 2006)

Blacktrack and Blue Peep are my absolute favorites.  As summer approches, I will be doing more Non-Conformist.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 8, 2006)

Does Shade show up as a green enough? As i tried BB Ink (BB version of fluidline) in Hunter which is a dark green and you can't really tell it's a green on the eyes so i'm wondering is Shade does this too?

Also is Macroviolet a problem Fluidline and should i avoid?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 8, 2006)

blacktrack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





never used this on my waterline tried it the other day and i am impressed


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 8, 2006)

blacktrack is my life. i have a buch of others, but don't really use them.

rich ground, waveline, and shade just don't do it for me.


----------



## curlyqmishee (Mar 8, 2006)

BlAcKtRaCk!!!


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 9, 2006)

I <3 my blacktrack.  My macroviolet-- eh, but it makes an okay base.


----------



## libra14 (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Does Shade show up as a green enough? As i tried BB Ink (BB version of fluidline) in Hunter which is a dark green and you can't really tell it's a green on the eyes so i'm wondering is Shade does this too?

Also is Macroviolet a problem Fluidline and should i avoid?_

 

BB Ivy Shimmer is really green. I get a lot of compliments on this one. I use Violet Ink too. I prefer it over Macroviolet.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 9, 2006)

I have been trying to find that at my counter and they never have Ivy in the testers so i thoguth maybe it wasn't available in the UK and saw they had Hunter - a dark green - and tried that thinking maybe it's called that in UK but it's so dark it looks black on me. I'll ask next time i'm at the counter.
It looks fantasticly green on Jude in her FOTDs!


----------



## macchicaboom (Mar 10, 2006)

I've used Macroviolet the most, much to my surprise.  I HATE HATE HATE Waveline because it is so hard to apply b/c it is clumpier and drier than my seven other fluidlines!  =P


----------



## crystaL (Mar 10, 2006)

I would say Blacktrack is my favorite but I HATE how nasty it dried up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  otherwise I would have to say BLUE PEEP <3


----------



## glitch (Mar 10, 2006)

I have 6 fluidlines and for me, my faves are B&G and Shade. My most hated fluidline is Frostlite because its wayy too chunky as an e/l, but It is a decent base and highlighter.


----------



## stuntpilot (Mar 10, 2006)

Shade!


----------



## jigga_jenn (Mar 10, 2006)

You guys have inspired me!!! 
btw, i have blacktrack (LOVE IT.. still my fave) and dipdown and they are great for everyday wear. 
ANYWAYS, i went to MAC today and bought two more fluidlines. Macroviolet, and the MA talked me into buying sweet sage. But after coming back w/ my goodies and reading all the posts i think i`m going to exchange the sweet sage for shade. everyone loves shade so much and i think it would go better w/ dark brown eyes.. yea?

***edit***
exchanged, and WOW, shade is GRRRREAT!!! LOViN` iT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taygalchi (Mar 11, 2006)

I love Waveline.  This color blue looks suprisingly good with my yellow-tan skin. 

DETEST Sweet Sage.  My yellow undretones and this yellow-green do not mix.  I look like I have the flu when I wear this.


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 1, 2006)

new weed and graphic brown


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 1, 2006)

Delphic got me alotta compliments


----------



## ccarp001 (Oct 1, 2006)

blacktrack and graphic brown!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 1, 2006)

Blue Peep, Royal Wink, Penned, Delineate, Macroviolet and of course, Blacktrack.  I am really surprised at how much I love Delineate.  It is very unique.

I keep waiting for a bright, vivid green.  Kind of like minted, but with a bit more kick and brightness.


----------



## aerials (Oct 1, 2006)

I really want to try a shade that's not so neutral... maybe like Shade or even Royal Wink. I have dark brown eyes and about NW-20 colouring... do you think I could pull it off without it looking too crazy?


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 1, 2006)

blue peep and royal wink. 
How do you guys make iris eyes work? mine is not as smooth as the other f/l (i use them mainly as liners). An MA told me that macroviolet dries very quickly but if i was bent on getting it i could put some fix + in it when it dried ( for those who have this problem).


----------



## semarie (Oct 1, 2006)

I love nightfish! I was looking for something darker that dipdown, but not black- nightfish is the perfect black brown. I just wish it wasn't LE!


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Oct 1, 2006)

as eyeliner, my faves are graphic brown, lithograph and blitz and glitz

as eyeshadow bases, my faves are rich ground, ostentatious and sweet sage

macroviolet doesn't do much for me


----------



## Cdjax (Oct 1, 2006)

My faves are Shade, Lithograph, Brassy, Graphic Brown& New Weed


----------



## Sanne (Oct 1, 2006)

I love nightfish as a liner, because it's much creamier than dipdown, and it also darker but not as harsh as blacktrack

but I love delphic the most as a e/s base


----------



## shazcious (Oct 1, 2006)

Blacktrack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw,does anyone know how to "soften" it? Mine doesn't feels gel-like anymore.


----------



## notmyhand (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm surprised no one loves Non-Conformist.  Out of the nine I have it is my favorite by far and I love that its matte so I can put it on my waterline.  I like it a lot more than Iris Eyes because its a light purple I can actually see while Iris Eyes was too light for me to line with.

For work though I use Graphic Brown the most because its actually not a dull looking brown and not as harsh as the blacks.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Oct 1, 2006)

Blitz & Glitz. I have 9 total (Blitz & Glitz, New weed, lithograph, delineate, rich ground, penned, delphic, haunting, and brassy.)


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Oct 1, 2006)

Blacktrack, Graphic Brown, and New Weed.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 2, 2006)

*I love my Royal Wink for a "fun" one....Some days, when I don't feel like putting a lot of eye shmuff on (or I only want a lil' 'pop' of color) I just use this on my upper lid...it really gives a nice look!*

*For more practical, toned-down use, tho...I LOVE my Graphic Brown.  I bought Dipdown before the newer FL's came out, and I think I'm gonna give it to my niece...I don't use it anymore since I got GB...and I kinda' feel sorry for it!!!*


----------



## Colorqueen (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Blue Peep, Royal Wink, Penned, Delineate, Macroviolet and of course, Blacktrack.  I am really surprised at how much I love Delineate.  It is very unique.

I keep waiting for a bright, vivid green.  Kind of like minted, but with a bit more kick and brightness._

 
:hifive:





Yes, that is what I am waiting for too.  A bright vivid green- like a cross between kelly and chartreuse with aqua and gold shimmer would be pretty, but I will settle for just the green.


----------



## Colorqueen (Oct 2, 2006)

I have every single one of the FL that has ever been released.  

I love them all.

For can not live without- I would say probably 
Delphic
Ostentatious
Frostlite
Sweet Sage
Rich Ground
Nightfish
Dipdown
Blacktrack
Non-conformist


But, I use them all and love them all.

What I am thrilled with is using them for a total eye look.  I use a 242 brush and apply them sheerly as eyeshadow and then use other colors as liner.  The effect is beautiful.  I really love these.  They stay put, even with watery eyes, and do not have to be touched up unless I have REALLY watery eyes.

So far, I have used them since the first week they were released and no bad reactions and they also make fabulous eyeshadow bases under pigments.

Also, at this point, all of mine are still not dried up, and I hope they don't get that way.  

I always shut the cover in between EVERY SINGLE DIP OF THE BRUSH.

That way the least amount of exposure happens. 

I also use the lid as a place to make sure I get a smooth application on the brush , running it back and forth.  That thin layer of FL is still moist even after months of being there.  

I just love FL as eyeshadows- that way if one is not that great for lining, it usually makes a fabulous eyeshadow.

If you work quickly, you can make these look very beautiful with the 242 brush- like a watercolor wash almost.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I use FL as a base under the Liquidlast Liners which I also use as eyeshadows when allergy season is causing REALLY watery eyes.  That way it keeps eyeshadow and liner on, but I can remove it more easily at night.  Otherwise the LLL are quite difficult to remove- esp during allergy times when my lids are very sensitive to being with.

Hope that helps someone!


----------

